

Programmed Introduction to MIPS Assembly Language - jfe
http://programmedlessons.org/AssemblyTutorial/index.html

======
hvs
I remember doing MIPS assembler in the computer hardware class in college. We
used the book "Computer Organization and Design: The Hardware/Software
Interface" (aka "Patterson and Hennessy") [1]. At the time it was an
enlightening experience because until then I hadn't fully internalized how
computers were implemented at the hardware level.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Organization-Design-Fifth-
Arc...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Organization-Design-Fifth-
Architecture/dp/0124077269/)

~~~
rayiner
If you don't have a MIPS machine on hand, try SPIM:
[http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~sudha/academic/class/ece2030/Le...](http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~sudha/academic/class/ece2030/Lectures/spim-
isa/index.html).

~~~
rasz_pl
or any Playstation 1 emulator

------
zumtar
Another fantastic MIPS resource is a book by David and Sarah Harris' book
"Digital Design and Computer Architecture".

It is a great book that covers digital logic, computer architecture, HDL
design (both Verilog and VHDL) and the MIPS architecture.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Design-Computer-
Architecture...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Design-Computer-Architecture-
Harris/dp/0123944244/)

------
bntyhntr
"Works best with IE 6.0 or higher, at 1024 x 768 resolution or better"

Does IE6 not load the background?

